# Sphynx/Oriental/Siamese breeders??



## curlyrach (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello!

After seeking advice from this site, i'm wondering if there are any Sphynx/Oriental/Siamese breeders in or around Merseyside please? I am willing to travel a couple of hours for the right kitty. I'm not having much luck when contacting people about kitties for sale-not heart scanned/not registered/kittens being sold far too young/too far away.

Thankyou in advance for your help


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

For Siamese or Orientals have a look here Siamese Cat Breeders Directory, UK Breeders - Siamese Cats and Kittens or Oriental Cat Breeders - Oriental Cat Breeder
or you can check breed club websites.


----------



## curlyrach (Feb 5, 2014)

Does anyone know of any sphynx breeders please? I've had a look on the web and the sites are either really old ("kittens available now, 2012") or there aren't any for sale 

Thankyou


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

FOr Orientals & Siamese - apart from Amun I have no idea if they have kittens at present, she should have kittens in 9-10 weeks if all goes well. 

All of them have websites you can find with Google:

Kyomi, Chester
Amun, near Fleetwood (she has a cat gone to stud today)
Brideshead, Liverpool
Burnthwaites, Mazpahs - both Bolton
Siamaiden, Lancashire


----------



## curlyrach (Feb 5, 2014)

I've seen a kitty on sphynxland.com

Are they are genuine website and not a dodgy breeder?

Thankyou


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

curlyrach said:


> I've seen a kitty on sphynxland.com
> 
> Are they are genuine website and not a dodgy breeder?
> 
> Thankyou


Just googled their number :

*** Phone Number Removed *******

however no mention of HCM scanning on any of their cats, which is extremely important in the breed! All their adverts have been posted today, the last one mentions hcm scanning but the other adverts do not?


----------



## curlyrach (Feb 5, 2014)

I've asked about a specific kitties and her parents have been heart scanned. Will they be given a vet report that they can email me a copy of?? Just so that I know one has been carried out


----------



## smorgasbord (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi,

Just to say I know Anya, sphynxland, from my sphynx days and she is a reputable breeder - very few and far between. All her cats are hcm scanned and she'll provide you with copies. Please please only buy from hcm scanned parents, there are 100 back yard breeders for every 1 decent one. I will prob get into trouble but please avoid a breeder based in Leicestershire, advertises a lot on pets4homes and has a letter and a number as the prefix... No hcm scanning and breeding from positive cats. Through the show circuit I know of 3 people who have purchased kittens from this breeder who have been positive, 1 died, 1 is very unwell and 1 had the kitten replaced by a kitten who is also hcm positive. It is utterly disgraceful and ruining the breed. Good luck with your search!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

curlyrach said:


> Will they be given a vet report that they can email me a copy of?? Just so that I know one has been carried out


Every breeder should be able to provide you with lab or vet reports for tests recommended in their breed.


----------



## curlyrach (Feb 5, 2014)

Smorgasbord Thankyou so much! I hope she doesn't think I'm going behind her back. 
I think I know the Leicester person you're on about!! Funnily enough I went to look at a sphynx which turned out she'd only had for three weeks. She originally bought her from someone in Leicester! Anyway, the woman's little boy said 'she's poorly' so I asked what was wrong and the little boy replied 'mummy told me not to tell you'!!!!! I asked the lady and she insisted she didn't know what her son was on about. On getting back home I found the brothers and sisters of the kitten and noticed that none of them had been heart scanned! 
This is why I'm being so wary and careful!


----------



## korrok (Sep 4, 2013)

You're doing the right thing by being so careful. It's absolutely not worth the heartache to welcome a new family member into your heart, get totally attached then watch them suffer or pass away early due to one of these awful, preventable conditions. Better to take a bit more time and wait on a kitten from a good breeder for sure.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi we have a litter of Siamese and Orientals due on Thursday, all our kittens are GCCF registered on the non active register, fully vaccinated, wormed, micro chipped, come with 4 weeks free insurance and also a goody bag, they have two health checks also before leaving home. You say you are willing to travel a couple of hours, I think we are about that far away maybe a little more, we are in Derbyshire. 
Regarding Sphynx we bought our girl from alnakeed in Fife, you could contact the sphynx clubs for reputable breeders, I'm sure they will be happy to help. The parents of Sphynx should be HCM scanned, they would be provided with a certificate, only a few vets do the hcm scanning. 
Good luck in your search


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

sharonbee said:


> Hi we have a litter of Siamese and Orientals due on Thursday, all our kittens are GCCF registered on the non active register, fully vaccinated, wormed, micro chipped, come with 4 weeks free insurance and also a goody bag, they have two health checks also before leaving home. You say you are willing to travel a couple of hours, I think we are about that far away maybe a little more, we are in Derbyshire.
> Regarding Sphynx we bought our girl from alnakeed in Fife, you could contact the sphynx clubs for reputable breeders, I'm sure they will be happy to help. The parents of Sphynx should be HCM scanned, they would be provided with a certificate, only a few vets do the hcm scanning.
> Good luck in your search


Ooooh more gorgeous siamese/orientals on the way!! :001_wub:
What colours are you expecting this time Sharon?


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

MollyMilo said:


> Ooooh more gorgeous siamese/orientals on the way!! :001_wub:
> What colours are you expecting this time Sharon?


I think they will most likely be chocolate tabby point Siamese and chocolate tabby Orientals, possibly lilacs and hopefully white like herself  They are due on Valentines Day, We had a Valentines Litter last year from Wispa


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

sharonbee said:


> I think they will most likely be chocolate tabby point Siamese and chocolate tabby Orientals, possibly lilacs and hopefully white like herself  They are due on Valentines Day, We had a Valentines Litter last year from Wispa


I remember they were just :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## curlyrach (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks sharonbee 
I've been having a good think and i'm gonna get myself a sphynx kitty  i think i've found myself a breeder, woohoo!!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

sharonbee said:


> I think they will most likely be chocolate tabby point Siamese and chocolate tabby Orientals, possibly lilacs and hopefully white like herself  They are due on Valentines Day, We had a Valentines Litter last year from Wispa


Has Taylor had her beautiful babies yet? :w00t:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

MollyMilo said:


> Has Taylor had her beautiful babies yet? :w00t:


I'm sure Sharon will post on here soon but yes, Taylor has had her kittens


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> I'm sure Sharon will post on here soon but yes, Taylor has had her kittens


Yeah!! :w00t: :w00t:

Can't wait to see them, hope Sharon posts soon


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

sharonbee said:


> I think they will most likely be chocolate tabby point Siamese and chocolate tabby Orientals, possibly lilacs and hopefully white like herself  They are due on Valentines Day, We had a Valentines Litter last year from Wispa


tabby point Siamese and orientals? Oooh can't wait to see some pics


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes she had her babies this morning, all doing well and Taylor is purring contentedly, so proud of her babies.  I have just posted a thread entitled 'The Song Litter Have Arrived'


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

sharonbee said:


> Yes she had her babies this morning, all doing well and Taylor is purring contentedly, so proud of her babies.  I have just posted a thread entitled 'The Song Litter Have Arrived'


Can't wait to see photos when everyone is settled


----------



## Kotanushka (Oct 25, 2013)

smorgasbord said:


> Hi,
> No hcm scanning and breeding from positive cats. Through the show circuit I know of 3 people who have purchased kittens from this breeder who have been positive, 1 died, 1 is very unwell and 1 had the kitten replaced by a kitten who is also hcm positive. It is utterly disgraceful and ruining the breed. Good luck with your search!


This is scary! Why do not people report such breeders to GCCF? They would never stop otherwise! Or they are not GCCF registered anyway? :mad5:


----------



## curlyrach (Feb 5, 2014)

Ok. So I've now found kittens that the mum has been heart scanned put the father hasn't. The parents of the father have been heart scanned though. Should I still stay away as the actual father hasn't been scanned?

Thanks all


----------

